# Places to visit



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking to go a drive over Easter. Any ideas? Want to drive 1 day stay a day and return the next. Thinking of nelson. Also recommend a good place to stay and eat out at the location recommended. Either that we might take a trip if we can get a cheap flight somewhere? In NZ of course.eace:


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Where are you starting from ?


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Christchurch.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking at Wellington and the James cook hotel? Anyone been?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> Looking at Wellington and the James cook hotel? Anyone been?


I work in an office building right across the road from it 

Cool but very expensive, unless you've found a GrabOne deal.

Nelson is really nice. Especially if you drive out Abel Tasman way and get into the National Park on the beaches out there. 
There's a really nice cafe on the Eastern side of Motueka called Toad Hall.
www.toadhallmotueka.co.nz
Really nice coffee and food. Great kids play area. Also has a farm shop and when we were there sampling the hospitality there was a sole young girl stood singing under the thatched roof while we were all sat out in the sun and she was fantastic. Voice of an angel!


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

We can get flights and that hotel for $800 for the 3 of us. For 2 nights.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> We can get flights and that hotel for $800 for the 3 of us. For 2 nights.


 Woh man is that the presidential suite ? ;-)


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

For me it should well be lol. Don't think so family room?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Mark D said:


> Looking to go a drive over Easter. Any ideas? Want to drive 1 day stay a day and return the next. Thinking of nelson. Also recommend a good place to stay and eat out at the location recommended. Either that we might take a trip if we can get a cheap flight somewhere? In NZ of course.eace:


Nelson is lovely, I honeymooned with my kiwi husband there. We stayed in a small boutique hotel in Stokes which saved us quite a bit of money, so we had more to play around with around town. Abel Tasman is an absolute must if you head that way. If you save money in one spot, you can splurge on a boat ride with the family... neat stuff.

Also, a one day trip to the West Coast could be nice. Chch has a rail line that runs that way and returns. You could consider catching the rail to Greymouth, stay the night, then return the next day...

The Mackenzie district is south of us, 3+ drive, Queenstown and Wanaka about 5 hours--all places have something worth seeing or doing--mackenzie district is full of lovely lakes, with great fishing and camping spots; Queenstown is more of a tourist destination with all the regular traps: gondola, luging, bungy, walking/hiking; plus some of the more famous S Alps mts. are right there.

Enjoy your trip, no matter where you end up!


----------



## Coachgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

My partner and I visited Arthurs Pass as a day trip from Christchurch the other day. If we had a little more time, we would have continued over the Greymouth and stayed the night.
Nelson is lovely, we were only there for 1 night but enjoyed a nice meal at the Smugglers and breakfast at the River(side) (I think) 
If you haven't done it yet Kaikoura (2 hr drive from ChCh) is very nice and the accommodation is quite reasonable. 
Have a lovely Easter, I think we are staying local in Christchurch as we have tickets for a gig on Saturday night.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

What's everyone else doing at Easter ?

Mark D got me thinking when he mentioned he fancied a road trip so we've gone and booked a couple of nights in a Bach close to New Plymouth, at the foot of Mount Taranaki.

We've only been as far as Whanganui previously as we went on the paddle boat steamer trip and spent the day there, which was cool.
Looking forward to it.
We leave Good Friday morning and return Easter Sunday evening.

Remember everyone : only a 4 kph buffer with the police speed cameras this Easter all across NZ!!!

Have a great Easter whatever you're doing 😃


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Going to Wellington over Easter for first time. Any restaurant recommends?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sharbuck said:


> Going to Wellington over Easter for first time. Any restaurant recommends?


Nicolinis Italian on Courtenay Place.

Logan Brown on junction of SH1 / Cuba St is very nice.

Dragonfly on Courtenay for Asian fusion.

There's so many in all honesty.

It would be easier if you said what sort of cuisine you prefer ?


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Sadly now working. So maybe a day trip to hanmer springs. :-(


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Heya we are moving to Auckland mid/end of June and staying in a holiday home for 5 weeks to allow us time to find a house. We will be there for 3 weeks before my husband starts his new job. We want to spend the first 1-2 weeks like a holiday and looking for some recommendations for places to see and things to do around Auckland. Any suggestions? We will be renting a car, so happy to drive a few of hrs to places. 

Things so far we have thought of are

Sky tower
Waiheke island
Rangitoto
Waitomo caves
Auckland zoo

I have a 3yr old so must be child friendly.

Thanks


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Just my advice to you. I recommend starting work ASAP. This is a move for work everyone I have spoke to who has had a holiday to begin as struggled to settle as they are still in holiday mode, I started on the Monday I arrived had 4 days off before. I felt right at home, this is in my opinion tho. You might be different. All the best when you come,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lsung said:


> Heya we are moving to Auckland mid/end of June and staying in a holiday home for 5 weeks to allow us time to find a house. We will be there for 3 weeks before my husband starts his new job. We want to spend the first 1-2 weeks like a holiday and looking for some recommendations for places to see and things to do around Auckland. Any suggestions? We will be renting a car, so happy to drive a few of hrs to places. Things so far we have thought of are Sky tower Waiheke island Rangitoto Waitomo caves Auckland zoo I have a 3yr old so must be child friendly. Thanks


Bay Of Islands
90 mile beach
The Coromandel
Hot Water Beach (take togs & a spade)
Mount Maunganui
Raglan
The Hobbiton set at Matamata


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

We're caving over the holiday. First doing Cavestream, near Castle Hill/Arthur's pass, then continuing on to the West Coast to the Glo Worm caves in Charleston...I can't wait!


----------

